# Crosscut Honey Locust



## Woodman (Nov 16, 2013)

I really like Honey Locust burls, crotchwood or crosscuts. I had asked the sawmill to cut and dry some for me, they normally do just maple, cherry and walnut. It took about 6 months but they came through for me. The tree had no burls and very little crotch. These blocks are about 2 3/16sqX10 1/4", no water or oil has been applied. I made the kitchen knife using a blade cut by waterjet from an old handsaw. The handle started as a block 1 1/8sqX4 3/4". This sold to a customer in NC. The finish is 3 coats of poly. I shipped some to a duckcall turner but most has gone to knifemakers. Comments always welcome.
http://i594.Rule #2/albums/tt28/lakeridge3/0d20e9a6-351c-4c03-bc4f-39cf47d9e9aa_zpsc92ee1a9.jpg


http://i594.Rule #2/albums/tt28/lakeridge3/3HoneyLocust001_zpsaa211318.jpg

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Woodman (Nov 16, 2013)

I also like using crosscut Red Oak for knife handles. These have crotch Walnut ends.
http://i594.Rule #2/albums/tt28/lakeridge3/WalnutResize.jpg

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 16, 2013)

Very Nice


----------



## Gdurfey (Nov 16, 2013)

Wow


----------



## SDB777 (Nov 17, 2013)

The crosscut oak is one of my best sellers on the website. I actually have a hard time keeping the stuff in stock! The 'rays' that the crosscut shows off are amazing, and if your lucky enough to get some spalt in those pieces....well, the sky is within reach! Can't imagine having to wait six months for a batch of crosscut(basically someone to run a board across a bandsaw in a 90* orientation)....ouch, they must be back-logged up your way?



Those knives your photo'ing above are cool! Wet-jet cutting is too neat!
The poly holds up well enough in the kitchen?





Scott (honey locust is on my wish list) B


----------



## Woodman (Nov 18, 2013)

Here's a closeup of the crosscut Locust taken from 2" away. The spring growth is very porous and for this reason it will soak up a good bit of oil when finishing as a crosscut. Superglue helps in this regard to seal the pores.
http://i594.Rule #2/albums/tt28/lakeridge3/LocustCloseup001_zpsca8b83cc.jpg
http://i594.Rule #2/albums/tt28/lakeridge3/cdd634cd-3291-401d-8f9e-de53b7799e9f_zpsdfd98e9a.jpg


----------



## william fourness (Jan 28, 2014)

You still looking for some honey locust burl? I have some scales, dried and ready to go...


----------

